# Best allround polish?



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking for 1 polish, that is the best allround polish, that can be used on all types of cars and paints, clearcotes ect. 
One which I can use from start to finish, by just changing the pads from cutting to finishing.

I have been looking at several polishes, but would like to know what you guys would recomend, what you use, also if you prefer a special type of pad to go along with it?

Have been looking at:

Scholl S17+ and S3 Gold+ pads
CarPro fixer Pads?
Nanotech fine cut and super gloss+Pads?
Wolfs shine&Seal + Wolfs pads

What would you recomend, any advise and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gtechniq P1 and their pad kit imho.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Go for scholl s17+scholl orange pad,youll get amazing result on all sort of paint and paint condition.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

How about something like the megs 80 83 or 105 205
Ive also used Zaino pc and Z Aio with very good results

Pads for me have to either be the megs MF or the chem guys hex pads


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advices, really apreciate them.

Anyone tryed the nanopolishes, CarPro og nanotech?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

P1 is nanotech


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Xpert 1000 with lc hydrotech pads and a wool pad. Will cut and finish great on wool and has a good enough work time to "jewel" on the red pad :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

S17+ would be my choice.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have been looking alot at Scholl S17+ and S3 gold, maybe need to try them to see which I like best


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

bigmc said:


> P1 is nanotech


Is p1 the same as the nanotech polish?


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

There is no polish that works on ALL paints. Gtechniq P1 comes pretty close though. You will have a problem on very hard paints and on very soft paints.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Kimb said:


> Thanks guys, I have been looking alot at Scholl S17+ and S3 gold, maybe need to try them to see which I like best


s3 is strong stuff,go easy with that.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Scholl is my choice..


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like Scholl is leading now  P1 has been on my mind, but not totally sure it is what I am looking for.

Scholl should be able to correct 90% after statement on their website, can anyone back this up? 

Anyone tried the Osren Range with their pads, heard good things about them too?


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Scholl makes a lot of polishes. There is no ONE polish that gan do every job to perfection. S17 is scholl's 1-step polish, and this can cut RDS and finish down hologram free on most paints, but not all. If you buy 2 polishes, like scholl S03G and S30+ you are ready for mostly anything.

I think you have to specify what you are looking for. A polish or a polish system? 90% of paint corrections are done with at least 2 different polishes.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

I am not really sure if I am after a polish or a system.

I had been reading about the Scholl S15 it says 90% on the website, but was also recomended the S17 and S3.

I think, I am maybe looking for 2 types of polishes, first a kind of 1 step polish and protect and 1 polish that can work on most cars, both to be used by hand and/or machine and that can save detailing time overall, so I dont need to have some many different ones in my kit!

I hope that it is more specific...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

P1 would be my recommendation, with the Gtechniq Ivory pad, it can finish down even on soft paints.

p2 add's a little bit of gloss/flake 'pop' but p1 will finish down fine for the average home user..



chillly said:


> Is p1 the same as the nanotech polish?


No, I assume he meant p1 is also nanotechnology.. not that its the NanoTech polishes



Kimb said:


> Sounds like Scholl is leading now  P1 has been on my mind, but not totally sure it is what I am looking for.
> 
> Scholl should be able to correct 90% after statement on their website, can anyone back this up?
> 
> Anyone tried the Osren Range with their pads, heard good things about them too?


osren 4.0 and 3.0 are harsh as hell.. 3.0 is around the same cut as something like g3.. and 4.0 a little harsher.. 
heat build up is high with them.



stangalang said:


> Xpert 1000 with lc hydrotech pads and a wool pad. Will cut and finish great on wool and has a good enough work time to "jewel" on the red pad :thumb:


didn't like the Xpert 1000 & 1500 when I tried them..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

S-17 would be my choice, get good correction and finishes down spot on.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

I've just ordered P1 + P2...after watching the videos and from info from some guys on here I just had to get it....will let you know what its like when I get it


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, have not yet decided which serie of polishes to go with, but your feedback certainly helps...


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

For me its Menzerna 203s/PF2500.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Have Scholls S17 and S3Gold and have used them on a variety of paints. They work very well with short working times, no dust and leaves the paint very glossy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks..

I am currently looking at the Optimum No Rinse solution and find that optimum also make some polishes that gets good recomendations.

Anyone tried if these hold up to their expectations?

Very mush considering using the Scholl range, as so many people recomend it, but just so many to choose from!!!!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use the Optimum polishes, no dusting and very smooth to use. In broader terms I suspect that almost any of the products which are talked about will do the job. It is how you use it and what you are trying to achieve will make the bigger difference


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

My vote would be Menzerna 203s.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Menzerna 203S. Also CarPro Fixer is amazing.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

mikethefish said:


> Have Scholls S17 and S3Gold and have used them on a variety of paints. They work very well with short working times, no dust and leaves the paint very glossy!!!!!!!!!


The best option with spider sandwich or OEM pad.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Menzerna PO203S, Scholl S17+, and Xpert 1500 are all very good polishes.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Porta said:


> Menzerna PO203S, Scholl S17+, and Xpert 1500 are all very good polishes.


You should also try Fixer !!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

P1 system is very good on most paints and go to at present.... As said if you have very soft paint Honda lets say then P2 is better option is also a very nice polish. The G-techniq Ivory pad is awesome finishing pad.

As many have said it boils down to having 2 really for ultimate finishing depending on paint and RDS...

203s is also a very good polish....

just my thoughts..............:thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a few favorites: (In no particlar order)

Carpro Fixer - Cuts great & finishes great - DAT Technology
Megs 105 - Cuts FAST - SMAT technology
WG TSR - Good for some step jobs - DAT Technology
Megs 205 - SMAT technology - finishes nice
Menz PO 85RD - Finishes like a dream (very little cut) - DAT technology


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I know what is DAT technology but what means SMAT technology?

What is your favorite? Which one works fastest? 105 or Fixer?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Sub micron abrasive technology


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Sub micron abrasive technology


Meg's calls it Super Micro Abrasive Technology. :thumb:


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

So finally decided that I am going now for the Scholl polishes.

Will start with:
S17+
S3Gold
Orange Pad and Sandwich spider pad - Not sure on amount of pads, if I should buy more or clean the pads on my way around the car?

Anything else you guys think I should need, as I am ordering these polishes anyway...


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart evo 3 all youll ever need


----------

